# Kung Fu Forum?



## CatNap (Dec 6, 2015)

I've been trying for more than a few years to join this forum but I can't because I'm unable to register or contact a moderator for help.  The question is "What magazine is associated with this forum?"

I've used:

kung fu
kungfu
Kung Fu Magazine
KUNG FU MAGAZINE
KUNG FU TAI CHI MAGAZINE
Kung Fu Tai Chi Magazine

When I click "contact us" nothing comes up. How does anyone register for this?


----------



## clfsean (Dec 6, 2015)

It's Kung Fu magazine. Why can't you register?


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 6, 2015)

There is no formal link between Martial Talk and any of the named publications,  or any unnamed ones, either. Not sure where you're coming up with this.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## geezer (Dec 6, 2015)

CatNap said:


> I've been trying for more than a few years to join this forum but I can't because I'm unable to register or contact a moderator for help.  The question is "What magazine is associated with this forum?"
> 
> I've used:
> 
> ...



You are talking about the _Kung Fu Magazine Forums _-- a totally different site. I post there sometimes and remember having the same trouble registering. I had to contact them and they told me how to do it. I forget what the correct response was. And frankly, this is a much better place. So why not just post here?


----------

